# Forum Other Languages Romance languages  french teacher,учитель французского языка

## zakaria

french teacher,учитель французского языка 
    french teacher,учитель французского языка 
    Qualified french teacher Offer individual courses for students of all ages. Kids, teenagers, adults, all levels.
    operational Language ,Grammar ,business language ...
    price : 750 rb/ h
    Flexible timetable, including weekends.
    Email: orelzaki@hotmail.fr   
    Квалифицированный учитель французского языка даёт индивидуальные уроки студентам всех возрастов
    Граматика,разговорная речь,профессиональная речь...

----------

